# mortgage protection - refused



## orlaf (27 Jan 2007)

just wondering if anyone here has had mortgage protection refused in health grounds. i am a recovering alcoholic for 4 years and filled out an application for mortgage protection. i realise the importance of being honest and listed details of a hospitalisation for liver disease. my health is now fully recovered but i was still refused and told to reapply in 1 year. has anyone else had this difficulty and how did you overcome it?


----------



## mo3art (27 Jan 2007)

You sign a waiver with the bank.  I can't remember the exact details but something similar happened to me with our first mortgage.
The bank then accepted my death in service benefit, pension and SSIA combined that would cover my part of the mortgage in the event of my death during the term.  I had to sign some forms but it was very quick after all the sitting around and medicals for the underwriters of the insurer.
I reapplied after 1 year and was weighted but it wasn't a significant increase so I now have cover.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jan 2007)

Some lenders will waive the requirement for normally mandatory (under the _Consumer Credit Act_) owner occupier homeowner mortgage protection life assurance. Obviously for anybody with dependents waiving such cover represents a risk for them/their dependents/the family home...


----------



## RS2K (29 Jan 2007)

Life underwriting varies enormously between different insurers.

I'd advise applying to perhaps 3 different ones, stating your decinature, and seeing what happens.

You may be pleasantly surprised.

Get a good broker handle this for you, and the best of luck with your continuing recovery.


----------



## orlaf (30 Jan 2007)

thanks for all advice.  one of the companies did tell me to reapply in 1 year so might try that as time is now up.  obviously the longer i have to put off buying - the less my money will buy so need to prioritise!!


----------



## sigi2u (30 Jan 2007)

I was able to get mortgage protection for my first mortgage but the same insurance co. refused to cover me for our present one as I have a medical condition which I had already told them about the time I bought my first home.

A few other companies gave me the same answer and I am still without cover.   However,the insurance co. did insure my wife otherwise we couldn't have bought our home.

Of course, I still want to find mortgage cover for myself.   Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## lucylou (30 Jan 2007)

I was refused on the grounds of a minor abnormality in my smear test. I approached the bank about the afore mentioned waiver, i didnt tell them the reason for my declination and they refused to waiver as i didnt have a suitable guarantor. I dont think it is as easy to get the waiver, the bank will do everything in order to avoid this. 
In the meantime I approached a private consultant to rectify the abnormal smear however he downright refused saying that it wasnt worth treating, it was so insignificant it meant nothing. 
So I rang the insurance company back and amnaged to get thru to an underwriter. I informed her of the situation and she said oh dont worry an abnormal smear is very common blah blah and does not constitute grounds for refusal. I questioned why i was previously turned down and she told me ah that would have been a junior underwiter who turned you down he prob doesnt even know what a smear is!!!! She processed my application there and then. 
So maybe it might be worth a letter to the Chief Medical Officer of the company.


----------



## PM1234 (30 Jan 2007)

It might be worth it but to be honest there is a big difference between an abnormal smear and a recovering alcoholic.


----------

